# Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!



## Hilde (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
erhielt kürzlich eine email bezüglich des neuen FG B-W, worin es hieß:



> In der bereits vorliegenden Stellungnahme des Nabu zur Gesetzesnovelle wird unter anderem gefordert:
> 
> 
> _Ausschluss der Fischerei in Schutzgebieten_
> ...


Leider konnte ich dazu nichts Offizielles im Netz finden.
Weiß jemand mehr oder ist das nur ein Gerücht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Frag doch beim NABU, wenn das dessen Forderungen sind...

Dieses  Jahr sollen nach meinen Infos nur Angleichungen ans EU-Recht stattfinden, näxtes Jahr soll dann ne größere Reform anstehen.

Die SPD bleibt angeblich bis jetzt bei ihrem anglerfreundichen Kurs, in wie weit der gegen die Grünen - die ja auch das Ministerium innehaben - durchsetzbar sein wird, wird sich zeigen..


Sollte die SPD anglerfeindlichen Gesetzen der Grünen zustimmen, werden wir nach Stuttgart fahren und derSPD- Fraktion den von uns diesbezüglich verliehenen Ehrenpreis wieder zurücknehmen (auch wieder als Video dann...)..

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519


----------



## xmxrrxr (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo Angelkolleginnen und Angelkollegen ,

es hat nicht allzu lange gedauert, bis der NABU mal wieder seine "Mitarbeit" in puncto  "Naturschutz" eingebracht hat.

Ich dagegen, sehe es als absolute Provokation an, was hier mal wieder in den Gedanken dieses angeblichen Naturschutzbundes abläuft.

Anscheindend ist man dort der Meinung, alle Angler sind generell erst einmal schlecht, stören die Tiere in den Schutzgebieten und zerstören die Natur.

Wenn man alleine auf die Wahl des Kormorans zum Vogel des Jahres zurückblickt, kann man schon erahnen, welche Ideen da so kursieren !

Da ich ein recht toleranter Mensch bin, habe ich mir das lange angesehen, aber nun hat der NABU in meinen Augen den VOGEL ABGESCHOSSEN !

Es ging dabei um eine Anfrage der Landesregierung an verschiedene Verbände, wie man die Natur verbessern könne.

Hier ein Auszug aus dem Schreiben der VfG an die Vereine, was der NABU fordert :

In der bereits vorliegenden Stellungnahme des Nabu zur Gesetzesnovelle wird unter anderem gefordert: 
•          Ausschluss der Fischerei in Schutzgebieten,  
•          genehmigungspflichtige Hegepläne,  
•          Beschränkung des Uferbetretungsrechtes,  
•          Jugendfischereischein ab 14 Jahre,  
•          Ausgleich von Kormoranschäden aus Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe,  
•          Fischereibehörden sollen der Naturschutzverwaltung unterstellt werden.  

Was das bedeutet dürfte wohl ALLEN klar sein !
Die Angler sollen nicht mehr angeln, aber dafür für die Kosten der NABU-Fehlentscheidungen aufkommen.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie IHR das seht, aber ich habe meine Landtagsabgeordneten schon angemailt und meinen Unmut mit guten Argumenten und Hinweisen kundgetan.

Wann habt IHR das letzte mal den NABU bei einer Gewässerreinigung gesehen ?
Wann war der NABU da, wenn irgendwelche wilden im Natur- oder Landschaftschutzgebiet Partys gefeiert haben ?
Warum sollen jugendliche erst ab 14 Jahren angeln dürfen und somit nicht die Chance bekommen sich im Verein zu engagieren ?
Kennen die NABU-Mitglieder überhaupt das Fischereigesetz, wenn die Forderung aufgestellt wird Jugendliche mit 7 Jahren würden dann Fische schlachten ?

Ich denke das zeigt genug und ich bin der Meinung es ist endlich Zeit gegen solche Leute anzukämpfen und Sie mit Informationen und Mails zu überschütten, wie sich Angelvereine für die Natur und die Tiere einsetzen. 

Deshalb möchte ich EUCH bitten, eine Mail an Eure Landtagsabgeordneten zu schreiben und denen zu erklären, 
daß eine Absenkung des Jugendfischerischeinalters auf 7 Jahre die Jugend schon früh in den Verein einbindet und die Jugendarbeit für Natur- und Umweltschutz, sowie Gewässerhege und Pflege unterstützt. Denn ein Angler würde am Neckarufer nie seine Grillsachen oder zerbrochene Flaschen hinterlassen.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr auch von Aktionen zur Gewässerreinigung berichten, oder von Schulbesuchen mit Informationsveranstaltungen usw.

Wo ist der NABU, wenn im Naturschutzgebiet (in dem Angler wegen der Vogelbrutzeit kein Betretungsrecht haben) freilaufende Hunde oder Badegäste sind ?

Wir Angler müssen endlich einmal sagen was wir alles tun und wir brauchen endlich eine Lobby, um nicht ewig den "Vorwürfen" des NABU als "Naturfeind" ausgesetzt zu sein. 

Deshalb nochmal hier der Link zu den Abgeordneten
http://www2.landtag-bw.de/abgeordnete/nach_wahlkreis.asp 
mit der Bitte der regen Teilnahme

Danke !

Gruß
mirror


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: NABU - einfach nur OHNE Worte*

Am Sonntag macht unser NABU Ortsverein ein Ausflug zu den Orchideenwiesen mal sehen wieviele die dabei zertrampeln. Entstanden sind die Orchideenflächen übrigens durch das Hochstauen des "bösen" Angelvereines.


----------



## raubangler (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: NABU - einfach nur OHNE Worte*

soviel zu sinn und unsinn, dass ein vdsf auch weiterhin ein naturschutzverband sein will und somit ein mitspracherecht bei diesen chaotenrunden behaelt......


----------



## Jose (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: NABU - einfach nur OHNE Worte*

•   #6 Ausschluss der Fischerei in Schutzgebieten,  (1000x besser als C&R)

• #6         genehmigungspflichtige Hegepläne, 

•          #6 Beschränkung des Uferbetretungsrechtes,  

•           Jugendfischereischein (?erst?) ab 14 Jahre,  

•          #6 Ausgleich von Kormoranschäden aus Mitteln der 
Fischereiabgabe,  

•          #6 Fischereibehörden sollen der Naturschutzverwaltung unterstellt werden.


warum sollte ich meinem abgeordneten schreiben?

hätte da eine idee: dass die Beschränkung des Uferbetretungsrechtes knallhart durchgesetzt wird: gegen hunde"führer", badegäste, spaziergänger, grillfreaks, camper, radfahrer, kanuten, übende grenzschützer & co. und auch gegen angler.


----------



## raubangler (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: NABU - einfach nur OHNE Worte*



Jose schrieb:


> •   #6 Ausschluss der Fischerei in Schutzgebieten,  (1000x besser als C&R)
> ....




ich weiss, ist satire.....
es soll aber sogar angler geben, die das wirklich unterstuetzen.

- jedes jahr gibt es neue schutzgebiete
- jedes jahr werden keine schutzgebiete wieder aus dem schutz herausgenommen
- jedes jahr gibt es keine neuen gewaesser, da die schoepfung im groben abgeschlossen ist

somit koennen die angler in naher zukunft im klo angeln.....
:q


----------



## Quick-Fish (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: NABU - einfach nur OHNE Worte*



> Beschränkung des Uferbetretungsrechtes,



Was genau ist damit gemeint? Beschränkungen in Schutzgebieten und Nistgebieten etc? Hat da jemand mehr Informationen?
Also um ehrlich zu sein find ich nicht alle deine aufgezählten Punkte schwachsinn. 

Wir Angler beschweren uns immer über den Kormoran, also wieso sollten wir dann nicht für Besatzmaßnahmen zahlen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



mirror schrieb:


> Ich denke das zeigt genug und ich bin der Meinung es ist endlich Zeit gegen solche Leute anzukämpfen und Sie mit Informationen und Mails zu überschütten, wie sich Angelvereine für die Natur und die Tiere einsetzen.
> 
> Deshalb möchte ich EUCH bitten, eine Mail an Eure Landtagsabgeordneten zu schreiben ..........



Das ist ein vordergründig verständlicher, aber dennoch vollkommen falscher Ansatz. 

Mit Ausnahme der Sache mit dem Jugendfischereischein sind die Argumente des NABU schlüssig und richtig, sowie anhand der heutigen "Hege"-Mentalität vieler Vereine absolut verständlich. 

Das Problem ist die von Dir angesprochene Lobby, und hier wieder mal die Verbände. Denen muss man schon seit langem in den Hintern treten, denn die haben es bis heute nicht verstanden, sich den Naturschutz zum Partner zu machen. Stattdessen kommen sie ab und an mit ein paar Scheininitiativen, packen aber nicht da an, wo es Not tut. 

Sorry, aber mit ein bisschen Müll wegräumen ist es nicht getan. Die Verbrechen, die durch die Hegepflichtigen, insbesondere in puncto Besatz an vielen Gewässern angerichtet werden, lassen sich mit etwas aufräumen nicht wettmachen.

Wen wundert es, wenn der NABU dann auf die Barrikaden geht. Und natürlich überziehen die dann auch, genau wie wir Angler es auch tun.

Sich vor den Karren der Berufsfischer und Teichwirtschafter spannen zu lassen und mit denen den Kormoran zur Geißel der Menschheit zu erklären, war eine absolute und vollkommen idiotische Aktion mit denen sie der Angelfischerei mal wieder einen Bärendienst erwiesen haben.

Aber die meisten Verbände sind ja so toll, tun keinem was, wollen nur spielen.

Nein, das sind die Totengräber der Angelfischerei. Inkompetent bis zum gehtnichtmehr und keinesfalls eine ordentliche Vertretung anglerischer Interessen. 

Tretet die Verbände in den Hintern oder kündigt die Mitgliedschaft. Mit Vernunft ist da nix mehr zu erreichen.

Der NABU hat hier vollkommen logisch argumentiert ( bis auf den Jugendfischereischein) und die meisten Angler, Vereine und Verbände haben dafür den Grundstein gelegt. 

Einfach mal Nachdenken, was wir tatsächlich in der Natur anrichten und zu der Einsicht kommen, dass unsere Gewässer kein nach Be- und Vorlieben gestaltbares und benutzbares Disneyland sind.

Was dann zu tun ist, dürfte jedem selbst klar werden.


----------



## TJ. (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Das die Verbände sich hier mal stark machen sollten dürfte wohl jedem klar sein denn ein einzelner Angler macht da garnix. Leider bekommen die Verbände meist nichtmal die eigenen Angelegenheiten geregelt. Naturschutz schön und gut aber was die meisten nicht kapieren bzw überhaupt wissen. Die angelvereine haben schon lange bevor es chic wurde einen auf naturschutz zu machen sich aktiv für diesen eingesetzt. Und auch die Vögel die jetzt wieder vermehrt auftauchen und früher fast ausgestorbenen waren kamen zurück trotz Anglern. Heist doch für mich die Tiere haben sich darauf eingestellt. Oder wieso kann man mitten im Heilbronn eisvögel beobachten? Oder sollte man doch lieber die Leute evakuieren und die Innenstadt zum biospährenreservat erklären?  Gerade in Sachen Naturschutz läuft schon einiges schief und die lobbylosen Angler müssen darunter Leiden. Bei uns gibt es nen See naturschutzgebiet ... Aus Vogelschutzgründen darf ich dort nur in gewissen Monaten angeln. In der zeit wo ich aber nicht angeln darf da ich ja angeblich Brutvögel störe. Fährt der berufsfischer mim Motorboot über den See und stellt netze. Der stört ja niemand. Was hier in baden Württemberg leider auch das Problem ist der nabu hat zu viel Einfluss. Ein extremes Beispiel hierfür. Bei uns in der Nähe wurde ein Stück jagst komplett gesperrt es durtfe niemand mehr angeln weil einer vom nabu der Meinung war er hätte den Ruf eines seltenen Wasservogels gehört. Nicht gesehn garnix. Daraufhin wurde sozusagen ja schon fast dem angelverein das fischrecht enteignet(sie durften nichtmehr angeln) und das über Jahre bis sie dann festgestellt haben den vogel gibts da garnicht der Mann hat sich wohl verhört.(vielleicht hatte er auch Blähungen). So ist das hier in baden Württemberg. Komisch ist halt das angeln wird immer weiter eingeschränkt aber andere Sachen wie der kommerzielle kanuverlei bekommen jedes Jahr mehr fahrten genehmigt und das genau in so "heiklen" Gewässern wie Kocher und jagst. Sorry dass alles am Stück ist ich schreib vom Handy wollt nur mal so mitteilen was bei uns hier leider Gang und gäbe ist. Aber zum Glück wachsen Schnitzel im supermarkt und Strom kommt aus der Steckdose  Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



TJ. schrieb:


> Das die Verbände sich hier mal stark machen sollten dürfte wohl jedem klar sein denn ein einzelner Angler macht da garnix.



Die Verbände müssten sich stark machen, indem sie sich zuerst von den Berufsfischern und Teichwirten lossagen, dann den Anglern und Vereinen in den Arxxx treten und dafür Sorge tragen, dass wir uns im Kollektiv so benehmen, wie es die Natur erfordert.

Dann hätten sie den Nabu auf Ihrer Seite und wir könnten in gesunden Gewässern mit gesundem Bestand fischen. 

Angler sind *keine* Naturschützer auch wenn wir ab und zu ein paar Säcke Müll entsorgen oder ein paar Nistkästen aufhängen. Wir sind in erster Linie Naturnutzer und tun das oft auf sehr unprofessionelle Weise.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Das Problem für mich:
Das einseitige losgehen des NABU auf die Angler..

Wenn ein Gewässer geschützt werden muss, muss es geschützt werrden.
Dann heisst das für mich aber konsequenterweise:
Nicht nur keine Angler, auch sonst niemand...

Man braucht auch keine weiteren Verbote (eingrenzen  Uferbetretungsrecht), sondern muss nur die dazu geltenden Gesetze anwenden und durchsetzen..
Ein Angler der was fangen will, muss eh einigermaßen vorsichtig und leise am Wasser sein. Wer rumrandaliert oder gar "Angelplätze freischneidet" etc. kann heute schon belangt werden..

Dass tonnenweise an Angelvereine verkaufte Zuchtkarpfen und Regenbogner etc., die nicht in unsere natürlichen Gewässer gehören, da nicht fortpflanzungsfähig bzw. weils besser geeignete einheimische Arten gibt, zeigt, dass es dringend geboten ist, dass hier eben entweder die Vereine als Bewirtschafter besser geschult werden oder tatsächlich dann Hegepläne besser genehmigt werden müssten von kompetenten Behörden (die ich aber auch bislang nicht sehe in B-W)..

Dass der ganze Unsinn mit Prüfung keinen Sinn macht, solange Vereine/Verbände ungeprüft und ungeschult die Gewässer mit Satzkarpfen bombardieren dürfen, dürfte auch klar sein.

Dert NABU müsste aber auch mal kapieren, dass nicht jedes Gewässer wegen irgendeiner Kröte geschützt werden muss.

Bei Fließgewässern und Stillgewässern mit offenen Zu- und Abfluss bzw. mit einer (zu diskutierenden Größe) ab 3 - 5 Hektar  muss klar éine naturverträgliche Bewirtschaftung mit Blick auf sich selbst erhaltende Bestände erfolgen.

Kleinere geschlossene Gewässer ohne offenen Zu/Ablauf können ja als reine Angelproduktionsggewässer mit allem möglichen, Karpfen, Regenbogner, Störe etc. zum Ausfang besetzt werden..

Das würde auch Druck von den natürlicheren Gewässern nehmen..

Das natürlich unsere Verbände (hier VDSF) dem NABU in die Hand spielen, wenn sie bei der von der Regierung gewollten Abschaffung des gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbotes argumentieren, die Angler wären für die Natur so gefährlich, dass man die nachts nicht angeln lassen kann und der NABU dann die Verbandsphilosophie "unserer" Verbände dann auch übernimmt, braucht aber nun wirklich keinen zu wundern....

Höchstens, dass diese "kompetenten" Verbandsjogis jetzt jammern anfangen, wenn der NABU ihre eigene Argumentation der gefährlichen Angler übernimmt...

Also Prüfung abschaffen, Scheinpflicht schon ab dem 6. Lebensjahr..


----------



## Damyl (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also Prüfung abschaffen, Scheinpflicht schon ab dem 6. Lebensjahr..


Und warum sollte das was ändern ??
Verstehe nicht, was das von dir geschilderte Szenario, wieder mit der Prüfung zu tun haben soll.........|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Weil Angler nix dafür können, was Bewirtschafter, Verbände und Vereine anstellen..

 Bewirtschafter, Verbände und Vereine sollten ausgebildet und strengstens geprüft werden, da diese an den Gewässern wirklich viel Unheil anrichten können - im Gegensatz eben zu den Anglen!

Ein Angler kann nur im Rahmen geltendes Rechtes und der Vorgaben von  Bewirtschaftern am Gewässer tätig sein.

Der muss daher nichts weiter können, als die entsprechenden Vorgaben auf der Karte zu lesen..

Ob er sich dran hält oder nicht, wird nicht durch eine Prüfung positiv verstärkt oder negativ vermindert - daher ist diese gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung abzuschaffen und durch praktische freiwillige Kurse zu ersetzen..

Daher den Schein kaufen wie in fast allen Ländern weltweit und auf die sinnlose Prüfung verzichten.

Ist hier aber nur der kleinste Aspekt aus dedn unkten des NABU, das Thema wird zudem in andern Threads schon diskutiert.

Fakt ist, dass hier den Anglern das immer wieder auf die Füße fällt, was die unfähigen VDSF-Verbände hierzulande angerichtet haben:
Die Angler als gefährlich für die Natur darzustellen - was der NABU natürlich gerne aufnimmt.

Gefährlich sind jedoch nicht die Angler - die letztlich nur entscheiden können, ob sie einen Fisch mitnehmen oder nicht.

Gefährlich sind die Bewirtschafter/Vereine mit ihren Regelungen, die mit ihrem Tun an den Gewässern durch falschen Besatz und falsche bzw. falsch verstandene Hege richtig Schaden anrichten können .

Und die Verbände, welche ja die Bewirtschafter und nicht die Angler vertreten, und daher die Angler als gefährlich darstellen...

Wie gesagt, der NABU freut sich über solche Lobbyarbeit gegen die Angler, wie sie gerade der VDSF immer weiter vorwärts treibt..


----------



## Knispel (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Warum setzt ihr euch nicht einfach einmal mit dem NABU zusammen und erörtert alle Fragen auf sachlicher Ebene - das sollte doch euer Verband zustande bringen. Sogar unser konnte das .


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Die kriegen in B-W ja nicht mal innerhalb des VDSF ne Fusion zusammen, trotz mehrfachen Versuches bleibts bei 3 Landesverbänden - wie sollten solche Trantüten dann noch mit anderen Verbänden wie dem NABU verhandeln - und vor allem was?

Denen vom NABU wie dem Gesetzgeber erzählen wie gefährlich Angler sind für Gewässer und dass man die deswegen nachts nicht angeln lassen kann?


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Warum setzt ihr euch nicht einfach einmal mit dem NABU zusammen und erörtert alle Fragen auf sachlicher Ebene - das sollte doch euer Verband zustande bringen. Sogar unser konnte das .




Da wären unsere NABU-Leute sofort mit einverstanden. Es scheitert sowohl am Willen, wie auch an der fachlichen Kompetenz der Vertreter der Anglerschaft.

Übrigens, sehr viele NABU-Mitglieder sind selber Angler.


----------



## Pinn (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da wären unsere NABU-Leute sofort mit einverstanden. Es scheitert sowohl am Willen, wie auch an der fachlichen Kompetenz der Vertreter der Anglerschaft.



Jau, der Tellerrand. Schade. #d Danke für Deine Beiträge hier!
Gruß, Werner


----------



## raubangler (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da wären unsere NABU-Leute sofort mit einverstanden. Es scheitert sowohl am Willen, wie auch an der fachlichen Kompetenz der Vertreter der Anglerschaft.
> 
> Übrigens, sehr viele NABU-Mitglieder sind selber Angler.




zitat:
_Die Avancen der eigennützigen Sportfischer, die bereits den Großteil der  Kiesseen an der Weser unter ihren Fittichen haben, machen deutlich, wie  wichtig es ist, dass noch mehr Menschen dem NABU spenden, um die  Auenlandschaft für die Natur zu retten, unterstrich der  NABU-Landesvorsitzender Dr. Holger Buschmann..
_ 
http://niedersachsen.nabu.de/presse...=true&show=932&db=presseservice_niedersachsen

es ist also wichtig, dass der nabu viiiieeel geld einnimmt, um noch mehr gewaesser vor den anglern zu retten......

vermutlich weil soooo viiieeele angler im nabu sind.

hallo, aufwachen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Kann mir mal einer sagen, was das alles mit B-W zu tun hat (siehe Thema).

In B-W haben wir das Problem, dass die unfähigen VDSF-Verbände Angler als gefährlich darstellen und das logischerweise dann gerne als Argument von Naturschutzverbänden für weitere Restriktionen aufgenommen wird. 

Und die versuchen nun, die Regierung (zu Erinnerung: die anglerfeindlichen Grünen stellen sowohl den Ministerpräsidenten wie auch den zuständigen  Minister) entsprechend zu beeinflussen.

Obwohl die SPD als Koalitionspartner deutlich anglerfreundlicher ist (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519 ), werden sie wohl kaum wegen uns Anglern einen Koalitionsbruch riskieren und so wahrscheinlich einer anglerfeindlichen Gesetzgebung der Grünen zustimmen (müssen) - und wir dann den von uns verliehen Ehrenpreis für die SPD-Fraktion wieder abholen müssen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Hab den ganzen Offtopic-Kram ins passende Thema verschoben, hoffe, ich hab alles erwischt..:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225494


----------



## Hilde (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Hallo,

wenn die Forderungen des Nabu so umgesetzt werden, dann kommen auf die Fischerei doch erhebliche Einschränkungen zu.



_Ausschluss der Fischerei in Schutzgebieten
Dann fallen schon mal ein Großteil der NSGs (Altrheine) entlang des Rheins für die Fischerei weg. Desgleichen Teile des Bodensees, sowie Baggerseen mit NSG-Status.
Scheint als ob das Angelgewässer der Zukunft der Forellenpuff ist. Das echte Naturerlebnis gibt es dann sicherlich als geführte Nabu-Führung.
_
_Genehmigungspflichtige Hegepläne
Scheint vernünftig. Befürchte aber, da werden dann noch genaue Zahlen reinkommen, wieviele Angler an welches Gewässer dürfen._
_Beschränkung des Uferbetretungsrechtes
Ist ja derzeit Allgemeinrecht. Wenn man es einschränken möchte, heißt das nur, dass man die Leute vom Wasser ausgrenzen möchte._
_Jugendfischereischein ab 14 Jahre
Derzeit gibt es den Schein ab 10 Jahren. Erfahrungsgemäß verliert man im Verein seine "Jungfischer" sobald sie in die Pubertät kommen. Da sind verständlicherweise andere Dinge wichtig. Einige kommen dann später wieder zurück.
Nach dem Vorschlag lässt man künftig die Jugendlichen also erst dann an das Wasser, wenn Sie hormonbedingt das geringste Interesse haben?! So kann man Jugendarbeit austrocknen._
_Ausgleich von Kormoranschäden aus Mitteln der Fischereiabgabe
Aus den Töpfen der Fischereiabgabe speist man heute Renaturierungsprojekte, Wiederansiedlungen, Biotopverbesserungen etc. Offensichtlich soll die Fischerei zukünftig keine Kormoranschäden mehr geltend machen, um sich nicht selbst das Wasser abzugraben. Wenn Berufsfischer aber durch den Kormoran Ihre wirtschaftliche Basis verlieren, dann soll nach Nabu-Meinung die Öffentlichkeit bezahlen._
_Fischereibehörden sollen der Naturschutzverwaltung unterstellt werden
Ja, warum nicht. Da der amtliche Naturschutz sowieso schon mit Nabu-Mitgliedern besetzt ist, hat man dann die lästigen Fischer endlich schön an der Kandarre._
Wenn ich dem bisherigen Diskussionverlauf folge, scheint man sich lieber auf Nebenschauplätzen zu tummeln, statt die Brisanz dieser Forderungen zu erkennen.

Dann soll die Fischer-Prinzessin mal weiter vor sich hinschlummern bis sie vom Nabu-Prinzen wachgeküsst wird.
Hoffentlich wird es kein böses Erwachen.


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neues Fischereigesetz Baden-Württemberg, die Zweite!*

Ich kann nur jeden Verein Club....raten sich Gewässer zu kaufen,auch wenn das nicht überall möglich ist,wo es möglich ist heißt es nicht zögern sondern zuschlagen und kaufen.

Das was uns Angler und Jäger in Zukunft noch erwarten "soll" wird alles andere als lustig.

Ich empfehle mal sich als Maulwurf getarnt auf eine/mehrere Nabuversammlungen zu begeben (Orts Vereine der Nabu oder Landes.....) da werden euch mal die lauscher gestrafft und ihr werdet erstaunt sein was da so geplant wird.

Die halten regelmässig Versammlungen ab wo jedermann zuhören kann wenn er sich gut genug tarnt bezw.als Maulwurf hinein wandert oder sich als Nabumitglied intigriert.

Als Angler würde ich mich nicht unbedingt outen auch wenn es etliche Nabuangler gibt.

#h


----------

